# [OT] Mensch ärgere dich (den Admin) nicht...

## LenDa

es gibt bestimmt 1000 und eine Möglichkeit, den Admin zur Verzweifelung zu bringen.

Ein netter Effekt hat die Zeile:

```
# Default runlevel.

id:6:initdefault:
```

in der Datei "/etc/inittab"... 

Kaum ist der Rechner gestartet, fährt er von alleine wieder runter...

Was kennt ihr für nette Späße, die man sonst noch mit dem Admin/Kollegen/usw. treiben kann?

----------

## ZX-81

Man bist Du gemein.  :Wink: 

Zu alten DOS Zeiten hat die vermeintliche Abfrage in der Autoexec.bat einige Anwender paralysiert

```
Alle Dateien nicht löschen? (J/N)
```

----------

## Ruefl2x

weil ma grad bei alten dos zeiten sind  :Smile: 

hab mal bei einem freund in die autoexec.bat "autoexec.bat" reingschriebn  :Very Happy: 

bzw. hab ich mal a auch mal a assembler proggie gmacht (recht einfach) das den pc wieder runtergefahren hat  :Smile: 

 war aber jetzt OT im OT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 76062563

Ihr fiesen H4X0rs  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht verkneifen:

```
cd /usr/bin/ ; rm rm

echo "alias rm='cat'" >> /etc/profile
```

Bedingt natürlich, wie das erste Post ebenso, schon root-Rechte. Hat man selbige wirklich wäre dem Admin mit einem guten Buch über IT-Sicherheitskonzepte sicher erstmal besser beholfen...

----------

## 76062563

'Lustig' ist auch einen Screenshot vom Hintergrund incl. Icons zu erstellen, diesen Screenshot dann als Hintergrund zu setzen und die Icons zu löschen...

----------

## franzf

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> 'Lustig' ist auch einen Screenshot vom Hintergrund incl. Icons zu erstellen, diesen Screenshot dann als Hintergrund zu setzen und die Icons zu löschen...

 

Das ist ja oberfies!  :Laughing: 

Vor allem, weil ich schon iritiert bin, wenn ich mir gerade _MEINE EIGENEN_ Screenshots zu Gemüte führe. Kurzer Schreckensmoment ("Sch..., geht nimma!), dann aber wieder OK.

----------

## b3cks

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> 'Lustig' ist auch einen Screenshot vom Hintergrund incl. Icons zu erstellen, diesen Screenshot dann als Hintergrund zu setzen und die Icons zu löschen...

 

Den Tipp habe ich letztens erst dem Lager verraten.

Die hatten dann aber noch zusätzliche die Mausbewegung vertauscht. Resultat war, dass der nette Kollege bzw. das Opfer den Computer fast verhauen hat und man ihn für verrückt erklärte. In einer unbemerkten Sekunde wurde alles wieder umgeswitched und man zeigte ihm, dass doch alles dinge. Als dann der Spruch fiel, er hätte eventuell einen leichten Sonnenstich, hat er Feierabend gemacht.

Zugegeben, das war schon fast Mobbing, aber die kennen sich seit 10 Jahren und haben sich eigentlich ganz lieb.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Finsterer Hardwarehack für fiese Tanten (von meinem Schatz):

Gegeben: Eine fiese Tante, die das Blindtippen nicht beherscht, eine Tastatur

Vorgehen: Man vertausche zwei Tasten, eine Taste ist Teil des Benutzernamens...

Man lehne sich zurück und beobachte, vorzugsweise mit einem leckeren Getränk, die wachsenden Selbstzweifel der f. T. beim wiederholten nicht zustande gekommenen erfolgreichen Login  :Laughing: 

[EDIT] Das nicht Blindtippen sorgt für eine enorme Erhöhung der Spaßdichte, wenn f. T. gaaanz langsam Schritt für Schritt Benutzername und Paßwort wieder und wieder durchgeht... :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

ganz gemein aber auch gut....man nehme einen kaltgeräte stecker und entferne die beiden "pins" die in die steckdose kommen. mal sehen wann der kollege verzweifelt auf gibt, das sein rechner nimmer geht.

oder power switch mit reset vertauschen.

cpu ausbauen und gucken wann er es merkt....lustiger weise zeigen epox boards ohne cpu weiterhin FF an was eigentlich so viel bedeutet wie alles ok.

man kann auch nen ide kabel ganz vorsichtig mit nadeln durch stechen....die ide erkennung sollte dann doch etwas gestört sein.

neues TP kabel crimpen wo einfach kein kontakt da ist.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Was auch immer wieder gut kommt ist PS2-Maus und PS2-Tastatur zu vertauschen...

...hm, ist doch alles dran *grübel*

----------

## LenDa

Auch nett ist, mit xmodmap die Tastatur-Codes auszutauschen, damit z.B. jede zweite Taste ein "e" schreibt...

Dann hilft selbst der Austausch der Tastatur nix...

----------

## giga89

Was auch lustig ist, auf einer Lan-Party zum Beispiel in die Counter-Strike Konsole 

bind mouse1 kill

eingeben (natürlich nicht bei sich selbst), dann wird er sich immer denken, wieso is der so schnell? Der Cheatet doch!

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Was auch lustig ist, auf einer Lan-Party zum Beispiel in die Counter-Strike Konsole 
> 
> bind mouse1 kill
> 
> eingeben (natürlich nicht bei sich selbst), dann wird er sich immer denken, wieso is der so schnell? Der Cheatet doch!

 

Oh weh, die Lanparties...

Erinnere mich gut an eine frühewelche, wo ein Mitspieler aus Versehen sein Patchkabel an die ISDN-Karte angeschlossen hatte, was zu längerer Fehlersuche führte, weil im Netz seltsame Effekte auftraten...

----------

## zworK

Oh, da kommen dunkle Erinnerungen hoch. Hab damals zu den DOS Zeiten einen Freund reingelegt. Hatte unter Pascal eine Pseudo DOS Shell geschrieben, die aussah wie das Original aber nur Standardbefehle (dir,cd,mkdir,rm etc) zugelassen hat, quasi nen Wrapper. Programmaufrufe (Norton Commander) Spiele etc. führten zu total wirren Fehlermeldungen wie z.B. "zuviel freier Speicher", die mem-Ausgabe zeigte aber "-200kb" freien Speicher an, oder "das System sei beschäftigt, er möge es in 5min nochmal versuchen".

Zerstört habe ich natürlich nichts, nur die autoexec.bat um eine Zeile ergänzt  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

@zwork:

Dein Avatar sieht aus, als wär er fürchtend und verlierend in LasVegas geknipst geworden gewesen  :Smile:  Was Borlanders TurboPascal??

----------

## zworK

 *Sumpfdrache wrote:*   

> @zwork:
> 
> Dein Avatar sieht aus, als wär er fürchtend und verlierend in LasVegas geknipst geworden gewesen  Was Borlanders TurboPascal??

 

Stimmt alles  :Wink: 

Turbo Pascal 7 wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Stimmt alles 
> 
> Turbo Pascal 7 wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

 

Dacht ich's mir...

Wär heute auch weiter, wenn das Beispiel-Listing gerannt hätte und ich nicht sooo enttäuscht gewesen wär, Du "Rocker"...*seufz*

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Tja... Wo wir gerade bei Turbo-Pascal 7 sind... Da habe ich auch einige Scherze programmiert...

1. Ein BSOD, der täuschend echt aussieht... (kommt unter Win95/98/ME gut, wenn man es in ein Autorun auf einer CD packt)

2. Ein "Spiel"  :Wink:  Eigentlich kam nur ein Ladescreen (Lade Grafik... Lade Sound...), dann der eben erwähnte BSOD und dann wurde der PC heruntergefahren...

----------

## return13

Zu meinen windows zeiten (95) hab ich leuten aus spass auch schon mal die boot.ini gelöscht (glaub so hieß die...) hatte den Effekt das man in dos eingeloggt wurde statt in windows... ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. Auch ganz nett war das spiel mit der Explorer.exe denn wenn die umbenannt wurde (in dos) kam ein netter blauer bildschirm der einem plötzlich sagte das man sein Windows deinstallieren müsse... Dann gabs noch die netten spielereien die man gerne in Geschaäften gemacht hat bei denen die Laptops nicht gesichert waren... Autoexec.bat manipulieren, sodas beim nächsten neustart die Autoexec.bat duch ein eigenes script ersetzt wird, und erst beim übernächsten start die festplatte formatiert wird... - ich mein auf den Rechnern war eh nichts wichtiges drauf( Vorführ Rechner=) nur das die halt mal überstunden machen durften...

----------

## schachti

Ich kann mich noch an ein Programm namens WinFehler erinnern, daß Popups mit Meldungen wie "Gebührenpflichtige Funktion! Bitte einen 10 DM Schein in Laufwerk A: einschieben" etc. geglänzt hat. Die Datenbank aller Meldungen gibt es hier: http://db.winfehler.org/.

----------

## Fibbs

Hab mich vor ca. zwei Wochen selbst geärgert...

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich auf meinem Notebook swsusp2 laufen, mit Suspend-to-swap, was es mir ermöglicht, auch mal zwischendurch ein anderes, kommerzielles Betriebssystem, auf das mein Arbeitgeber besteht, zu booten.

Vor dem LinuxTag habe ich ein world-Update gemacht, wobei auch der acpid hochgezogen wurde und neue Default-Scripte installiert wurden, die bei einem Druck auf den Power-Button ein "/sbin/halt" ausführen.

Ich selbst hatte aber vorher schon den Powerbutton mit /sbin/hibernate belegt, um den Rechner schlafen zu legen.

Der Effekt war folgender:

Rechner gebootet, X gestartet, einige Programme geöffnet, gearbeitet... irgendwann keinen Bock mehr, ein Druck auf den Powerknopf, Rechner geht in den Standby.

Kaffee getrunken, ausgeschlafen, whatever, Rechner wieder eingeschaltet. Rechner resumet, Man kann 10 Sekunden arbeiten, dann verabschieden sich nacheinander alle Panels, dann reagiert keine Tastatur und keine Maus mehr, kurz sieht man noch die Konsole und dann geht der Rechner aus.

Hintergrund war, dass das hibernate-Script schneller ausgeführt war als der gleichzeitig durch den acpid initialisierten "/sbin/halt". Und da nach dem Resume da weiter gemacht wird, wo vorher aufgehört wurde, wurde der Rechner eben nach dem resume erstmal heruntergefahren.

Mann, hab ich gesucht und geflucht...

Fibbs

----------

## Anarcho

Während meiner Zeit unter Windows habe ich in der Schule mit Delphi ein Programm geschrieben, welches einen Screenshot vom aktuellen Desktop macht und diesen dann flächendeckend anzeigt. Es hat nur kurz geblitzt und dann ging nichts mehr....

----------

## mrsteven

Besonders schön ist auch ein "Format C:"-Emulator für DOS... :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tycho1983

Taste 0 mit der Taste 1 tauschen und den Rest aufrücken ist auch sehr schön!

(Geht übrigens auch mit dem NUM-Block  :Wink: )

----------

## zworK

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Hab mich vor ca. zwei Wochen selbst geärgert...
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit habe ich auf meinem Notebook swsusp2 laufen, mit Suspend-to-swap, was es mir ermöglicht, auch mal zwischendurch ein anderes, kommerzielles Betriebssystem, auf das mein Arbeitgeber besteht, zu booten.
> 
> Vor dem LinuxTag habe ich ein world-Update gemacht, wobei auch der acpid hochgezogen wurde und neue Default-Scripte installiert wurden, die bei einem Druck auf den Power-Button ein "/sbin/halt" ausführen.
> ...

 

Mir ist im Prinzip mal das gleiche passiert. Vor längerer Zeit hatte sich mein X-Server des öfteren mal verabschiedet. Lediglich ACPI Events (Power Button etc) wurden noch angenommen. Da dachte ich mir halt, leg ich mal ein xdm restart auf den Power Button. Gesagt, getan und ich konnte meinen Laptop immer wiederbeleben. Tja, wie bei dir hab ich mir damit des öfteren selber nen Strick gedreht, in dem ich den Power Button zum aufwecken aus Suspend to RAM benutzt habe. Workaround : Ich benutze jetzt nur noch Suspend to Disk  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

Meine Vorschläge (habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert):

- C64 Emulator als Loginshell bzw. xinit (natürlich fullscreen) entragen, müßte eigentlich in der Arbeisgruppe am nächsten Morgen ein großes "Hallo" geben, wenn bei einem ein riesen Cursor unter "COMMODORE 64 BASIC V2 **** 64 RAM SYSTEM 38911 BASIC BYTES FREE READY." fröhlich vor sich hin blinkt ... geht natürlich auch, je nach Geschmack, mit mame und packman oder frogger (dann möglichst Laustsprecher am Rechner haben und vorher voll aufreißen).

- Sound-Sample von einer Kuckucks-Uhr herunterladen und per cron Job entsprechend oft bei voller Stunde abspielen.

- eject cdrom könnte man doch auch per cronjob gelegentlich starten.

----------

## the-pugnacity

aber nach dem eject bitte auch wieder die lade einfahren lassen....sonst ist das ganze ja lust los....

----------

## equinox0r

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Oh, da kommen dunkle Erinnerungen hoch. Hab damals zu den DOS Zeiten einen Freund reingelegt. Hatte unter Pascal eine Pseudo DOS Shell geschrieben, die aussah wie das Original aber nur Standardbefehle (dir,cd,mkdir,rm etc) zugelassen hat, quasi nen Wrapper. Programmaufrufe (Norton Commander) Spiele etc. führten zu total wirren Fehlermeldungen wie z.B. "zuviel freier Speicher", die mem-Ausgabe zeigte aber "-200kb" freien Speicher an, oder "das System sei beschäftigt, er möge es in 5min nochmal versuchen".
> 
> Zerstört habe ich natürlich nichts, nur die autoexec.bat um eine Zeile ergänzt 

 

in dem zusammenhang fällt mir back orifice 2000 ein.. damit hab ich nen kumpel mal seeehr gestresst  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

>  *zworK wrote:*   Oh, da kommen dunkle Erinnerungen hoch. Hab damals zu den DOS Zeiten einen Freund reingelegt. Hatte unter Pascal eine Pseudo DOS Shell geschrieben, die aussah wie das Original aber nur Standardbefehle (dir,cd,mkdir,rm etc) zugelassen hat, quasi nen Wrapper. Programmaufrufe (Norton Commander) Spiele etc. führten zu total wirren Fehlermeldungen wie z.B. "zuviel freier Speicher", die mem-Ausgabe zeigte aber "-200kb" freien Speicher an, oder "das System sei beschäftigt, er möge es in 5min nochmal versuchen".
> 
> Zerstört habe ich natürlich nichts, nur die autoexec.bat um eine Zeile ergänzt  
> 
> in dem zusammenhang fällt mir back orifice 2000 ein.. damit hab ich nen kumpel mal seeehr gestresst 

 

Hehe... Mein altes Gymnasium und Sub7. Seeehr nett.

Oder auch was man mit einfachen Batch-Scripten und HTML-Seiten noch so anstellen konnte.

Nich' wahr, LL0rd?

----------

## toskala

kindergarten... bis mal einem ein auge fehlt und dann will ich kein geschrei mehr hören wenn der admin dann mal den user ärgert... mu.ha.ha.

----------

## LenDa

Solange es Spaß macht...

Aus dem Leben eines Admins... Bastard Operator from Hell (http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html) oder das ganze auf übersetzt... http://cc.uni-paderborn.de/bofh/

----------

## think4urs11

Als Admin bleibt einem hier eigentlich nur zu sagen

Never mess up with your (network) admin

Unsereins ist i.d.R. Berufszyniker und hat sehr elegant-hinterhältige Möglichkeiten zur 'User-Konditionierung'  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Unsereins ist i.d.R. Berufszyniker und hat sehr elegant-hinterhältige Möglichkeiten zur 'User-Konditionierung' 

 

Das Nähkästchen macht auf die Taten macht weit  :Very Happy:  Admins -the other side, bis jetzt waren's ja nur die User-Mätzchen...

----------

## knox74

 *Sumpfdrache wrote:*   

> Finsterer Hardwarehack für fiese Tanten (von meinem Schatz):
> 
> Gegeben: Eine fiese Tante, die das Blindtippen nicht beherscht, eine Tastatur
> 
> Vorgehen: Man vertausche zwei Tasten, eine Taste ist Teil des Benutzernamens...
> ...

 

Mir ist das mal zu meiner Zeit als Rechner-HiWi an der Uni passiert.

Ich will mich morgens an der Konsole einloggen, aber komme nicht rein.

Ich habe dann einige Zeit probiert, aber er wollte das root Passwort nicht annehmen.

Daraufhin habe ich dann den Server erstmal vom Netz genommen, weil ich dachte er wäre gehackt worden.

Dann mit einer Rettungsdiskette gebootet und erstmal wieder das root Passwort zurückgesetzt und mich auf die Suche nach dem Angreifer gemacht.

Drei Stunden später kommt eine der Assistentinen an und erzählt mir so ganz neben bei, das bei ihrer Tastatur der Punkt nicht mehr funktionieren würde und sie deswegen ihre Tastatur mit der vom Server getauscht hatte................  :Twisted Evil: 

Mein jetziger Chef liebt es, Mausbälle zu klauen, die Infarotabtastung der Maus zu überkleben und wenn er es zeitlich noch schafft, die Stecker aus dem Rechner zu ziehen, bzw. zu lockern.

----------

